# Burgen und Schlösser Runde, 28.8.2020 (x85)



## Lion60 (31 Aug. 2020)

War schon mal dort:

Burg Anhalt

https://www.celebboard.net/search.php?searchid=14226675

Heinrichsburg

https://www.celebboard.net/search.php?searchid=14226678

Geisterstempel:

Gaststätte Selkemühle
Carlswerk Mägdesprung
Steinbruch Schneckenberg

HWN und Digital gestempelt (Goldene Hexe):

Stempelstelle 195 / Köthener Hütte 
Stempelstelle 177 / Verlobungsurne Alexisbad 

Digital gestempelt (Goldene Hexe):

Stempelstelle 179 / IV. Friedrichshammer 

Burgen und Schlösser:

Schloss Harzgerode
Burg Anhalt
Heinrichsburg



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Video:

HSB bei Gernrode, 28.8.2020

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7o1As34-zHo

Mit

HTC U11 Life 32GB blau fotografiert und gefilmt


----------

